# mold release



## katmike (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if "mold release" is pretty much the same as silicone spray (which I have)?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

It is


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some people use pan cooking spray.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Is mold release required on Candle Flex molds? None, all, particular shapes?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I bought a can of the spray when I first started making candles and never used it. A freezer will work on any stubborn candle that I have ever had. It may depend on the kind of mold, but none of the ones that I have require it. I have the metal and polyeurethane (I think, they are the thick flexible molds) types mostly along with a few other kinds.


----------

